# Old Soap box derby car



## kreika (May 1, 2018)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/atq/d/holmquist-hardware-soap-box/6569595501.html

Cool!


----------



## Robertriley (May 1, 2018)

BAD A$$!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 2, 2018)

A genuine piece of Americana there! That would be the star of any mancave


----------



## RustyK (May 2, 2018)

That is amazing!


----------



## saladshooter (May 2, 2018)

Where's @fordmike65 eye popping gif when you need it?!

LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 2, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> Where's @fordmike65 eye popping gif when you need it?!
> 
> LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 2, 2018)

How about this 1906 Stanley Steam Car, called the Rocket?
It must have inspired a lot of kids to build their own.
Frederico Marriotti was the Stanley mechanic and race car driver.


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 2, 2018)

Man. So much Redwood City history there. The hardware store, the driver, all of it. So cool.


----------



## Barto (May 3, 2018)

NICE!!!   I want one too


----------



## PlasticNerd (May 5, 2018)

So cool!!!!


----------

